# Multi Use Station



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I built this a while back but thought I'd post it becasue some have asked about air filters. In my small shop I have to conserve space so making something I can use multiple ways is a priority. I needed a down draft sanding table, a tablesaw outfeed table and an air filtration system. I managed to combine all three and gain a small work surface in the process. As you can see by the stains and drip marks it's a well used work centre. 
There is a furnace blower motor housed in the bottom that works as an air filtration system. One side is storage for all my sanding tools and accessories. The top surface has a removable/replaceable piece of MDF that I use as a work surface and also doubles as an outfeed table for my tablesaw. The sides each have a filter for the blower intake. The front has the blower exhaust, and the 4" hose connection for the downdraft sanding table. The MDF top comes off to reveal a pegboard top for the downdraft table. 
Having the filtration system right below the downdraft sanding table really excels at keeping the dust down in the shop when I am sanding. 
The reason for the long extension cord is that when the levelers on the bottom are raised, there are wheels underneath the cabinet, and I can roll it anywhere in the shop I need it, including outside if I like. There is a switch for the blower motor and a outlet for my sanders/power tools that is all wired into the extension cord. It really is a versatile unit with a very small footprint.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

clever these canadians!!! that's thinking "inside " the box! HA very nifty & useful..thanks for sharing with us


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is great, I may get inspired to do something like that myself! Good job, no, great job, inovative and well executed!!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice job, Deb... I especially like your use of the space under the angled DC surface.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Deb,

thats a great post! i have a few questions about the filtering and such. maybe i can pick your brain in the future about these questions.

what i do love is that you refer to drips and runs on your table. i really like to see a shop jig or table , or even router table that is used extensively. today, i added a woodworking vise to my old workbench. i like the addition of the vise and even made a base for my metal vise that would fit in my woodworking vise.

i see lots of router tables posted here that look like furniture, but none look like they get much use.

on the other hand, i use my tools and to me that is where i get my enjoyment!

but i was thinking how bad my old workbench looked. and i know it isnt a real woodworking workbench, it is my bench and im proud to say it looks awful., (a sign of a lot of use)


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys (oops edit.. and gals  )! I didn't post this when I first built it becasue it was "rough" looking. I have seen a lot of shop "furniture" made on this forum and it al looks BEAUTIFUL! This on the other hand.. was built as I made it up in my head. I tried several plans... and then just said.. hell build it and see what happens. Even as I built it, it underwent modifications. The little drawers were a long after thought. The only kudos I can give it is pretty or not it works EXACTLY like I wanted it to. As you can see by the dirty filters it does a good job as an air filtration system. And I have since cut a 6' x 4' piece of 3/4" ply on the tablesaw comfortably because I have an outfeed table. Something I wouldn't have attempted without it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> The only kudos I can give it is pretty or not it works EXACTLY like I wanted it to. .


Thats all that matters!!!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

You never cease to amaze me Deb Well done!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Wow! That is nice. covers a lot of ground as far as storage. Very nice! I like the way it is designed. If You designed and built, Nniiiiiiiiicccccceeee job


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice job Deb! I have a couple of suggestions for the "Mark 2" version. Use bigger filters since they will increase filter life and cost about the same. Rockler has a blue coating to apply on the pegboard which makes it non slip; it is sold in pint cans. I am sure you would have no problems finding a buyer for this well thought out "Mark 1".


Rockler Downdraft Table Hardware Kit And Plan - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Howard thank you for the kind compliments. 
Mike the anti slip coating is a great idea. I will have to look for the Canuck version. One benefit of my design is I can use the shop vac to clean the filter surfaces a few times before I actually have to change them. I have been using a drywall filter bag in the shop vac for the last while so that it doesn't just blow the fine dust back into the air. I am toying with the idea of making every other hole in the pegboard 1/2" diameter for better downdraft. I regret now that I didn't take pictures of the construction as I had to make some fancy triangular struts under the pegboard to give the surface some rigidness. So drilling larger holes won't weaken the surface at all. I also sealed all the seams with silicone caulk so it's pretty air tight and really does draw all the air though the pegboard and the filters.


----------

